# Holy Places!



## Frederico

you pick a religion.. 

not that i have one.. but this is so awesome...

*Edited due to broken link*


----------



## voodoocat

Bad scan of a med format black and white I took at San Xavier mission in Tucson. Gonna find the rest of my scans and post more. I want to go back as soon as they're done with refurbing it.
*Link gone *


----------



## terri

oooo, b&w with shadows, too!!!   This is my kinda image....love the shadow of the gate with the little figure showing.   Right on, brother!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## voodoocat

Ok, maybe it's time i whip out that negative and print it in the darkroom.  I did print it once but since my filter was too small it messed up the image.. the corners were light.

oh, did you notice how the lion head creates a shadow of a sheeps head?


----------



## terri

> oh, did you notice how the lion head creates a shadow of a sheeps head?



Not until you pointed it out, actually, no.... but that is totally cool.   I really like the circular pattern of the gate.... good eye to notice this.   This is the exactly the type of stuff I like to look for when the time of day is right.   

Shadows= :cheer:


----------



## Frederico

great voodoocat!! that shadow really haves that sheephead look thins guys think in everything!




> dooo it!


ok.. here it goes.. huge dump

*All links broken...
*


----------



## MuffinJuice

#5 of the second batch,   i suppose jesus or some holy man, reading of a book.   i dont know exactly why, but it made me smile.   the kind like  the quick exhale then a smile,  the type of smile you make when you come home from after a pretty crummy day and your cat rubs up against your leg and despite the world around you, your happy.   similar but different from the smile you find when your with the one you Love


thanks for the shot.  i appreciate it.


----------



## dstealthtt

here's a random pic:

*Edited due to broken link*


----------



## Jeff Canes

Frederico said:
			
		

> you pick a religion.









LOL


----------



## vonnagy

hehehe. baseball is a sacred and revered religion. i am devoted follower too.


----------



## ksmattfish

*Edited due to broken link*


----------



## dlc

*Edited due to broken link*


----------



## Greenlandgirl

*1 link gone *


----------



## Jeff Canes

*Link gone *


----------



## Aoide

Greenland Girl .... love that red church.  Beautiful picture especially the red against the white snow.


----------



## Karalee

Okay Jeff, I love em both! Awesome shots


----------



## Greenlandgirl




----------



## Jeff Canes

Karalee, thanks for the pos comment

Greenlandgirl, this last photo is absolutely fabulous


----------



## Johnboy2978

St. Peters just before the Wednesday Papal audience. 
*Link gone *


----------



## Aga

*Edited due to broken link*


----------



## Jeff Canes

*Link gone *


----------



## Ant




----------



## Unimaxium

El Valle de Los Caidos, near Madrid, Spain.


----------



## Allsmiles7282

here's my contribution...
_*Link gone* _


----------



## Double-J

_*Link gone* _


----------



## DIRT

*Edited due to broken link*


----------



## lopix

*Links gone *


----------



## Tatiana

Basilique du Sacré Coeur de Montmartre - Paris.


----------



## dirtnapper

National Cathedral, Washington, DC
*Link gone *


----------



## photong

St. Anne Cemetery


----------



## BadRotation

Here is one of mine...
*Link gone *


----------



## thebeginning

wow there are some great shots here. i might post one....but i guess it depends on what you mean by 'holy place'


----------



## David A Sercel

Here is one of mine. It is of Sacred Heart Church in Lawrenceburg, Tennessee, taken shortly before Christmas last year. I wanted to get more of the ceiling but there is a balcony that extends over the back half of the Church which prevented that. 

*Such a pity, this link is broken... *

David


----------



## DIRT

*Link gone *


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## crawdaddio




----------



## imagesby




----------



## leonardo.paris

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=281
http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=269

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-bycat.php?ogor=Festas 
 My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
 ByeBye


----------



## LaFoto

I want to participate in Javier's attempt to revive all our Theme Threads, and I want to revive this one by posting some of my church photos which I took while I was on holidays in Austria in April of this year.

1. St. Hermagoras Church in Hermagor/Carinthia from the outside





And its inside:

2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





There's more to come!


----------



## Charlsie

Shrine to St. Roch
New Orleans


----------



## Rob_W

Our local Church........ Ps'd of course ...


----------



## Charlsie

Floor of the St. Roch shrine in New Orleans


----------



## javier

Fabulous. Another thread revival.


----------



## javier




----------



## LaFoto

I thought you might appreciate this, Javier, as you plan to resurrect ALL the Theme Threads we've had so far . 

And just to remind you: there is a special thread on "Graveyards", too. Just look through the Index of threads at the top of the general "Photo Themes Index".

Here's the church of Kötschach in Austria:






And this what it looks like inside:


























I'll find more. Big promise.
And I'll add to the graveyard-thread.


----------



## LaFoto

Outside Sultan-Ahmed-Mosque (also known as "The Blue Mosque") in Istanbul/Turkey







And inside:










(Circumcision celebrations for just a random boy I saw inside the mosque, he was actually smiling for some family member's camera and never noticed me)


----------



## Rob_W

Some great shots, it would also appear that photographers are very religious types ... 

This is the Mormon temple a few miles from where i live, its a very impressive building...


----------



## javier

LA PHOTO, Your photography is impressive..A total joy to look at :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto

York Minster

inside






and out






I've got HEAPS more from the inside ...


----------



## Budget Media Pro

http://budgetmediapro.smugmug.com/Travel/Virginia/12170128_ZH7yL#866031123_qmtzS-A-LB



(click to get closer)


----------



## bobnr32

_*Link gone* _


----------



## Buckster

I'm not religious, but I do enjoy looking at (and shooting) the buildings.


----------



## Geaux




----------



## LaFoto

0229_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

The Octagonal of Ely Cathedral


----------



## LaFoto

The Round Church in Cambridge/U.K.

Outside



0136_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Inside



0566_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0568_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0569_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

MissionDolores in San Francisco




008_SF_MissionDolores von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

And the Basilica attached to it




011_SF_MissionDolores_Basilica von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




013_SF_MissionDolores_Basilica von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




015_SF_MissionDolores_Basilica von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## robertscott

Inside St Andrews Church in Belleville Ontario. I shot a wedding here many years ago!


----------



## javier

A slave, but to who ? by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## AlanE

Divine Light by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




departed by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




In The Grip by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

wow, this thread is older than the interwebz!~




Tower II by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## AlanE

Good point, not sure if this was a bump or a resurrection. Nice Image, BTW.....


----------



## R3d

Santa Caterina  by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Chasing Birds by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Sant'Agostino by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

2012 04 16_0648_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## lovemeformetori

Grand Rapids


----------



## lovemeformetori

.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## LaFoto

131_Durham,CA_AdobeChurch von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




132_Durham,CA_AdobeChurch von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## navinrai

Haridwar


----------



## friz1983

Chiesa della missione , Mondovì by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Kiyomizudera (清水寺, literally &quot;Pure Water Temple&quot - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




monks, sunrise, Ganges by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Grand adobe mud Mosque of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mausoleum of Moulay Ismail - Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Old red wooden church - St. Peter&#x27;s Episcopal Church in Seward, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Interior of Istiqlal Mosque - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Architecture of Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




dome of St. Peter&#x27;s Basilica - Vatican by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Brewing storm over Chinatown&#x27;s Buddha Tooth Relic Temple - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




This church has gone to the dogs - Chichicastanengo, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Manikarnika Ghat - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Golden Temple, Amritsar India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Prambanan Temple - Yogyakarta, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




La Merced church - Antigua by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Saint Thomas Church, NYC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tak Bak (Giving of Alms) - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Keeping the ceremonial flame burning outside the steps of San Tomas church - Chichicastenango by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Silhouette of Church of Our Lady before Týn  - Prague architectural detail by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The First Narayever Congregation is a downtown Toronto Jewish traditional  egalitarian synagogue - Brunswick Ave by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Temple of Heaven - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sensō-ji (金龍山浅草寺) ancient Buddhist temple located in Asakusa, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




mosque minaret - Sana&#x27;a, capital of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




St. Peter&#x27;s Basilica - Vatican by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ranakpur temple - India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## luckychucky

Yeshua left the planet!  The Ascension! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Our Lady Queen of Peace, Detroit MI

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenneth Walker

St Mary the Virgin....Silchester (Calleva Atrebatum) the church is 12th century; but built partly from stones "robbed" from the Roman town wall seen just in front of it (circa 300 AD)


----------



## snowbear

Georgetown Cupcakes.


----------



## limr

Alcobaça Monastery, Portugal (taken many moons ago.)


----------



## limr

Another of Alcobaça:


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Peddling superstitious nonsense since 973 AD (though most of what's showing is 15/16th century) Reading Minster.


----------



## luckychucky

Sevillia


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Matriz de Nossa Senhora da Conceição church - Ouro Preto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Don Bosco Sanctuary - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Igreja Nossa Senhora das Mercês e Misericórdia - Ouro Preto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cathedral of Brasília by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Domed ceiling of São Sebastião Church - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Iguagu Falls - Foz do Iguaçu (long exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The four Evangelists - Cathedral of Brasília by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Pigeon on every statue head. Nice.


----------



## Philmar

Pha That Luang - Vientiane, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Nishi Honganji shrine, Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr






Adobe mud Grand Mosque of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




church - La Fortuna, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr





This church has gone to the dogs - Chichicastanengo, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Inside St. Peter&#x27;s Basilica - The Vatican by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tongkonan housing the deceased - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

jcdeboever said:


> Pigeon on every statue head. Nice.



Thanks - it wasn't easy directing and posing the pigeons as my Portuguese is rather rudimentary


----------



## Philmar

Cathedral of Brasília by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Borobudur is a 9th-century Mahayana Buddhist Temple in Magelang on Central Java, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hassan Tower on the Yacoub al-Mansour esplanade - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Church pew ornamentation at St. James Cathedral - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cargadoras struggle with the Virgin Mary anda on the steps of San José Catedral - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Old red wooden church - St. Peter&#x27;s Episcopal Church in Seward, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ceiling of colonial church in Todos Santos, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




church exterior - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

inside King Hassan II mosque - Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hindu rituals along the ghats of Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Church steps in San Antonio Palopó, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dawn over Basilica di San Marco (Saint Mark&#x27;s Basilica) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Grand mud mosque of Djenne at twilight - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mausoleum of Moulay Ismail - Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Borodubur Temple - Yogyakarta, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Offering at large reclining Buddha on Mount Phousi - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Vin Tage

Saint-Denis




Basilique de Saint-Denis by Vin Tage, sur Flickr


----------



## Kenneth Walker

The church at Avebury....an ancient religious/ceremonial site  ( the experts are still guessing on that one)...but this church is quintessentially English.


----------



## Philmar

Gilded gold mosiac ceiling of Basilica di San Marco (Saint Mark&#x27;s Basilica) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Venice after dusk [domes of Basilica di San Marco (Saint Mark&#x27;s Basilica) in the foreground]- Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Inside church of San Giorgio Maggiore - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Convent San Francesco della Vigna - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Church of San Giorgio Maggiore - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of marble columns - Basilica di San Marco/ Saint Mark&#x27;s Basilica in Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Vin Tage

Saint-Paul-Saint-Louis - Paris by Vin Tage, sur Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Church of San Giorgio Maggiore (long exposure B&amp;W) - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Chiesa Di S. Michele In Isola in Cimitero -Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Chiesa dei Santi Cosma e Damiano - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Punta della Dogana - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NBMzuD]
	

The Church of Our Lady Before Tyn - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr[/URL]



Golden Temple - Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




One of Varanasi&#x27;s 87 Holy ghats by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of Jama Masjid mosque - Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Jama Masjid mosque at dawn - New Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Taj Mahal morning (as seen from inside the mosque) - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Nx8iJx]
	

Hindu pilgrims&#x27; early morning dip in the Holy Pushkar Lake by Phil Marion, on Flickrdip in the Holy Pushkar Lake[/URL] by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gurudwara Sikh temple - Pushkar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over the Sikh Golden Temple - Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal&#x27;s adjacent mosque early one morning (just after the morning fog was almost completely burned away) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Golden Temple, Amritsar India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Galtaji Monkey Temple - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Jama Masjid mosque and reflecting pool at dawn - New Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Steamy humid sunrise over the stupas of Borodubur Temple - Yogyakarta, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sri Veeramakaliamman Temple - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

For @Frank F.


----------



## nugentch

1. St. Marienkirche, Stralsund, Germany






Taylor's Chapel, Trout, Louisiana, USA






Unknown chapel, Clyde, North Carolina, USA


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Dramatic sky over golden Shwezigon Pagoda - Nyaung-U, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dawn&#x27;s first light falls upon Mount Popa&#x27;s hilltop temples - Myamar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Kyaut Ka Latt Pagoda - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Waiting for the bus before sunrise near Shwedagon Pagoda- Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Just after sunrise at Kyaiktiyo Pagoda (Golden Rock), Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Htis atop pagoda spires - Indein, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over Yadanabon Pagoda - Mrauk U, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Atumashi Monastery - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shrines of the Sandamuni Temple - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dawn fisherman next to temple - Amarapura, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Hsinbyume Pagoda - Mingun, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tourists atop Buddhist temple stupa viewing sunrise and hot air balloons - Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Buddha statues in Thanboddy Paya pagoda - Mingun, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Monks&#x27; residence at Thanboddy Paya pagoda - Mingun, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Inside Buddhist temple atop Mandalay Hill, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gold gilded Buddhist stupa - Thai Royal Palace, Bangkok by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sule Pagoda at night - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## smoke665

@Fred von den Berg l really like the concept with the long walk leading in, but based on the roof line and the steeple, I believe this could use some serious leveling. That or the church is in need of some foundation work.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

smoke665 said:


> @Fred von den Berg l really like the concept with the long walk leading in, but based on the roof line and the steeple, I believe this could use some serious leveling. That or the church is in need of some foundation work.



 I did try some leveling, but it then looked quite odd, so I left it _as is_ in the end. I'll take another look, though, and see if it can be straightened out a bit. 

However, the steeple is leaning severely and there is a sweepstake locally as to when it'll fall through the roof!


----------



## smoke665

Fred von den Berg said:


> However, the steeple is leaning severely and there is a sweepstake locally as to when it'll fall through the roof!



I hate to try and level something when you have opposing lines. Maybe cut the steeple and use transform tool to fix it for them if they won't. LOL


----------



## Gary A.

Mission San Juan Capistrano:

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6


----------



## smoke665

@Gary A. "Fresh" meat to criticize...........now if I could just find something wrong with them, because you know how we don't get along. LOL Great set!!!! Number 4 I'm not overly fond of the tilt, but I LOVE the fish in #6, you can almost see it's personality.


----------



## Philmar

Devotees praying outside abobe mud Grand Mosque - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Communion in Metropolitan Cathedral, Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Kyaiktiyo Pagoda (Golden Rock), Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Hai Lai Temple
Hacienda Heights, California

#1





#2





#3





#4


----------



## Fujidave

X-T2 + XF 35mm f2 Sooc




St Pauls Steeple by Dave, on Flickr





Inside St Pauls by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Jesus by Dave, on Flickr




Church Window by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Duomo before sunset - Milan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Siena Cathedral ceiling - Siena, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Lichfield Cathedral, the only three spire Cathedral in the UK


----------



## Philmar

Siena Cathedral ceiling - Siena, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




IMG_2292_3_4 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Jama Masjid mosque at dawn - New Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Duomo of Siena by Phil Marion, on Flickr




San Bernardino alle Ossa is a creepy church in Milan decorated with human skulls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

mosque minaret of Tarim, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Buddha statues inside a Luang Prabang wat by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Basilica of Santa Maria Novella by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn view of Buddhist temples - Old Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Yemeni architecture - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hindu ritual - Varanasi (Ganges River) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Rosário - Ouro Preto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## GDHLEWIS




----------



## Philmar

Buddhist monasteries and stupa filled hills near Sagaing, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dusk falls over Florence, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Celestun church bells by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Maria Birnbaum church, at Sielenbach, Bavaria


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Kiyomizudera (清水寺, literally &quot;Pure Water Temple&quot - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bahia Palace in Marrakesh, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Altars in the church at Wulfertshausen, near Friedberg, Bavaria


----------



## Philmar

Before dawn near the gold covered Buddhist Sule Pagoda - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Tourists heading to Mount Bromo in the vast Sea of Sands on a foggy morning at Mount Bromo - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rideau Street Chapel - National Art Gallery of Canada, Ottawa by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Notre-Dame Cathedral - Ottawa by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## stapo49

The Cross at the Colosseum 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## BasilFawlty

Here's a pretty holy place


----------



## BasilFawlty

Ok, on a serious note...


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## BasilFawlty

This is the "Miracle Staircase" in the Loretto Chapel in Santa Fe.


----------



## Philmar

Kyaiktiyo Pagoda (Golden Rock), Myanmar by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ceiling and organ pipes - Jarvis Street Baptist Church, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Rideau Street Chapel - National Art Gallery of Canada, Ottawa by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Exterior of Sagrada Família - Barcelona by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

La Sagrada Familia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Buddhist Jing An Temple, Shanghai by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Organ at Parroquia de San Nicolás de Bari y San Pedro Mártir - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Day&#x27;s last light falls upon the domed roof of Mercat Central -  The Central Market of Valencia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sule Pagoda - Yangon, Myanmar (Burma) by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

mosque minaret of Tarim, Yemen by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Jama Masjid mosque at dawn - New Delhi, India by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

La Sagrada Familia - Barcelona by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Touristless Duomo and campanile of Siena by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Inside Jing An Temple, Shanghai by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Church of San Servacio Saint Servatius in Valladolid, Yucatan by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Gardyloo

Naritasan temple complex, a few minutes from Narita airport, Tokyo


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## Space Face

Some fish eye fun from a rather picturesque 'kirk' up a wee glen not far from me.


----------



## Philmar

St. Augustine&#x27;s Seminary of Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

St. George Island, Alaska


----------



## jcdeboever

Angola, Indiana


----------



## Philmar

La Parroquia, Church of St. Michael the Archangel - San Miguel de Allende by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

statues of Christ the Redeemer (in the center), Andrew &amp; John the Evangelist looking down on empty seats - Vatican City by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## javier

Are you ready? Clearly one is. by Javier&#x27;s StreetVisionLA, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

St. Mary&#x27;s Parish by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Torajan stone-carved burial site with Tau tau (effigies of the deceased) put in the cave, looking out over the land. by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Prague Castle silhouette - Prague by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fountain in Mausoleum of Moulay Ismail - Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Streetcar passes by the Cathedral Church of St. James by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Interior of Istiqlal Mosque - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

rats enjoying the milk offering from devotees at the Karni Mata rat temple in Deshok, India by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

St Paul's Basilica - Toronto by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old decayed stupas - Indien, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

mosque minaret Yemeni architecture - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cathédrale La Major by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Warfarin

LDS Temple in Manti UT.  Taken on a Yashica 124G Mat.  I took the picture in 2007 and totally forgot the roll in the camera.  I finally dug it out and found the film and had it developed.  The roll said Fuji on it.


----------



## Warfarin

Canon AE-1 Program Ilford PanF 50.  I was told this is a chapel outside a nunnery near Estes Park CO.


----------



## Philmar

Popes Palace - Avignon, France by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cathédrale La Major by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

La Basilique Notre Dame de Fourvière - Lyon, France by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

